# Silly question about lint on clothes



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I wash all of our clothes with homemade laundry soap (combination of borax, washing soda and very finely grated ivory soap). I never use dryer sheets. The problem I'm having is that I often find streaks of lint, not big tufts of it, just dull but still noticeable streaks on my black cotton tops after they haved dried in the dryer. What can I do to keep this from happening?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Add white vinegar to your rinse cycle and maybe add an extra rinse to your darks. It sounds like you are leaving a bit of soap residue in the fabric, which is picking up stray lint in the dryer. 

Also, clean out the dryer tub with a damp rag and white vinegar about once a week. Your softener sheets leave buildup on the porcelain. I do it when I scrub out the lint filter. It only takes a minute to wipe it out and be sure that there is no buildup in the areas where the heat is vented in. Clothes get dried faster and there is less chance of fire from the softener buildup.

Hope this helps.


----------

